# Funny Little Story But True...



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I call this: They dont stay Dead  Click Here For Story


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is another funny story and its True:

As some may Know one of my favorite things is making props ,for anyone and reason, I like it that much. 

Anyway, here is a short story that REALLY Happen: 

Like everyone I'm going to storage to get my props for Halloween and stuff,well I have this Mummy I call SOPHIE . 

I put Sophie in my car Passenager seat,Roll the window down and prop her arm up on the sil.She was glad to be out of storage,I have a Two door car:I pug her into the cig lighter and shes good to roll,off we go. 

well, I'm driving down a major street and I come to the intersection, and had to stop for the red light .There is this bus stop on the corner and there were 5 people sitting on the bus bench, and one lady walking up/down the sidewalk,she was yelling at someone and wasn't paying to much attention to what was going on around her. 

the people on the bench saw Sophie started pointing and ribing each other and saying wow and making comments like she's cool, and the lady still is yelling at whoever , she finialy turns around and starts walking back toward my car,THATS 
when she finaily see Sophie, the Lady lets out one of the biggest yells you will ever hear, and faints. 

so I pulled my car around the corner and got out to make sure she was going to be ok!!she was but then she started yelling at me, saying" THATS JUST NOT RIGHT",she said it about three times got up a started all over again.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

funny story..
what happens when you plug her in?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lol-i would have just keep driving,, ya what happens when you plug her in,,,,eyes light up,,,,does she move ?????


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Blinky, stop doing those Halloween drive-by's.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

pyro said:


> lol-i would have just keep driving,, ya what happens when you plug her in,,,,eyes light up,,,,does she move ?????


Pryo: her head moves back and forth and she just happen to turn toward the widow side of the car when the lady saw her . So it was if it was looking at her., LOL It was to funny you should have been there, I still Laugh my @ off about it every time I think about it.
This is Sophie








and This is Ralph her hubby he is a half mummy I left room in the coffin for a fog machine and lights :jol:


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Wasn't sure where to post this at but it is not my Haunt only my Haunted Barber Shop/Makeup Booth I would have customers book apointments like you do for anything else and they would come in a sit down and have a entire custom theme costume made for them for Halloween then they would have to book an apointment to come back and get their makeup done on Halloween . Boy, Did I stay Busy !!!!








outside of Booth









inside Notice my Sales Lady behind the counter























and some more shots of my Haunted Barber Shop, Just wanted to show you my Haunt


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That is Hilarious!!!!!! to have been there to see that.... oohhhhh...... priceless!
Nice job on the mummies btw! :devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! I like screamers!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Pryo: her head moves back and forth and she just happen to turn toward the widow side of the car when the lady saw her . So it was if it was looking at her., LOL It was to funny you should have been there, I still Laugh my @ off about it every time I think about it.
> This is Sophie
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have pics of the mummy prop? I'd like to see the mech!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Do you have pics of the mummy prop? I'd like to see the mech!


Yesssss!!!! The way you have her posed in that first picture, it looks like a REAL PERSON leaning over that chair trying to scare an uninterested cat.( I love it!) I would love to see how you made both of them.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Mummies look great. 

Funny story as well.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Blinky you are off the hook! And outrageously talented.

What a great makeup setup you have! I did the makeup appointment thing one year when I worked at a Halloween Express, but I'm just an enthusiastic Halloweenie when it comes to makeup... it'd be awesome to be professionally skilled like you with the chair and whole setup to work in. Your customers must feel like movie stars in Hollywood!


----------

